# AAS and Hair Loss



## PRIDE (Oct 14, 2011)

Found the article on steroids and hair loss. Short but good article about what caused some hair loss and which steroids are bad on hair and which steroids arent. May help some of you guys out with future cycles.

Hair Loss From Steroids - Specific Steroidal Compounds that Can Accelerate Male Pattern Baldness
by Chris on 09/23/11

If you are prone to hair loss from steroids or genetic male pattern baldness, you will need to avoid certain specific steroids if you want to keep your hair.

Certain steroidal compounds are notorious for accelerating androgenic alopecia. Hair loss, after all, is a product of the androgenic hormone DHT or dihydrotestosterone attaching and progressively thinning hair follicles that are not genetically program to resist this hormone.

I am not a doctor, none of this should be considered medical advice, I encourage you to speak with your doctor or an endocrinologist if you are experiencing hair loss and wish to prevent it.

Most anabolic steroids will increase your testosterone levels since nearly all steroidal compounds are derivatives of testosterone. Testosterone can convert to DHT - causing hair loss from steroids. Other compounds, such as proviron or winstrol, are actually DHT derivatives and molecularly similar to the hormone. If you value your hair, you basically want to stay away from compounds that drastically increase your DHT and testosterone levels.

Specific steroids that you should avoid are anadrol (oxymetholone), dianabol (methandrostenolone), trenbolone, winstrol (stanozolol) and high doses of testosterone. All of these compounds are highly androgenic and will attack your hair follicle if you are prone to hair loss. Winstrol is particularly bad, even men not prone (or significantly less prone) to male pattern baldness report hair loss or at last temporary shedding from winstrol oral or injectables.

There are some better, less androgenic options if you are prone to male pattern baldness and want to keep your hair.

Anavar (oxyandrolone) is considered to be the "safest" steroid because it does not convert to DHT or estrogen - which causes other side effects such as gynocomastia. Anavar is without question the safest compound for your hair. Anavar is a very effective steroidal compound that is ideal for building strength while losing body fat. Some athletes and bodybuilders use it add size as well. Anavar is expensive but since it is very low on side effects, it remains a popular compound.

Turinabol (4-chlorodehydromethyltestosterone) sometimes called "tbol" is also considered a safe choice if you are trying to preserve your scalp hair. Molecularly speaking, the compound is completely anabolic and void of androgenic properties. Oral turinabol is thought to maintain a 100:0 ratio of anabolic properties : androgenic properties. While this may or may not translate to real life, you can assume the oral turinabol will be safe on your hair at moderate doses - 50mg or less.

Deca-Durabolin (nandrolone decanoate) has a 125:37 anabolic : androgenic ratio, can cannot convert to DHT - also making it a safe choice for your hair. While this is good news, in order to run deca effectively and safely, you almost need to be using synthetic testosterone - at a dose slightly higher than deca. Testosterone readily converts to DHT. Deca seems like a good choice for those prone to male pattern baldness, but it actually isn't because you need to be using testosterone.

Some guys take the compound 'finasteride' to prevent the conversion of testosterone to DHT. While this may be effective, you absolutely should not take finasteride with deca. Using the two compounds concurrently will produce a largely androgenic compound, dihydronandrolone, that will attack your hair as much as DHT.

Primo or (methenlone acetate) is thought to be mild on the hair. It is an expensive, low powered compound but can yield lasting muscle gains. While its 88 : 44-57 anabolic : androgenic ratio make it appear very fairly safe, some guys have reported hair loss from primo.

The legal designer steroid "superdrol" (methasteron) also is mild on the hair, despite its 20 : 400 anabolic : androgenic ratio. It's ideal if you want to build mass and strength and keep your hair. Like primo, however, some guys have reported hair loss.

The very safest "hair friendly" cycle you can do is anavar for 4 to 6 weeks, under your doctor's supervision. Any cycles beyond 6 weeks are best "stacked" with testosterone. If you take testosterone, you may want to get a prescription for finasteride and use it under your doctor's care to prevent any potential hair loss from steroids.

For more information about alopecia from specific steroids, please visit: <a href="http://www.hairlossfromsteroids.com/Hair-Loss-From-Steroids.html" target="_blank">Hair Loss From Steroids</a>.


----------

